# Our New 28 Rsds Has Arrived



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

Just had to write a post to share our happy (and unexpected) news.

Our RV dealer ,Clem's in Ellwood City, PA, just called to inform us that our new 28 RSDS just arrived at the lot.







This was unexpected, because we were told that it was on the schedule to be built on Valentine's Day (2/14). The scheduled date would have been appropriate, because we absolutely love the new floorplan.

We'll be inspecting it and taking delivery next weekend. That will give the dealer time to go over it thoroughly and to install the MaxxAir vents.









Guess I had better order those Cipa slip on mirrors today!! The prices at Etrailer.com seem to be pretty good for mirrors, by the way.

Have a great day, everybody! action I know I am.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Great news!!!























Congrats, I bet you will be chomping at the bit all week to get that baby.

With all of your excitement when you pick it up, take your time and ask questions, you will be glad you did later on.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

WHAT???

You lucky devil









I have not heard anything on mine yet. Maybe I will call by dealership just to check.....

My expected build date was two days ago but who knows. 
Congrats, I think there are at least four 28RSDS arriving to board members in the coming weeks.

Jared


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Great news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are definitely right on target. I'm eager, but I'm also going to be thorough.

On our last Outback, the dealer had prepped it perfectly. They even applied some fresh paint to the stabilizing jack pads. Our walk-through and test drive was easily over two hours, and we didn't waste time BS'ing.

If the weather is bad, which is quite possible this time of year, then I'll postpone bringing it home. First, I don't want to take unnessessary chances by towing on snow and ice. Second, I don't want to coat the exterior trailer components with salt. For those of you that don't know, the PA Dept. of Transportation likes to use a LOT of salt on the roads when there is any amount of snow or ice.

Come on Spring!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations PghOutback!









We just heard from our dealer as well. Our 28RS-DS shipped from the factory Wednesday, and we are now scheduled to pick it up from the dealer on Saturday 2/19. sunny sunny sunny

Whoo Hoo!!!

Jared, better start leaning on your dealer









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> WHAT???
> 
> You lucky devil
> 
> ...


Your trailer has a bit more distance to travel than mine did. Since we are very close to the Ohio border, I'll bet that you can get from Indiana to here in eight hours or less. You're probably a good 24 hours of driving away.

I know you'll be camping in yours before I am in mine! Our campgrounds don't open until April. The most common opening date is April 15th.

Good luck!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Take lots of pics and post them in the gallery so we can all drooooooool!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

PghOutback,

I hate to tell ya, New York State uses more road salt than anyone else. In fact this morning, they dumped so much the road was pure salt in spots, and it was only flurrying. Salt being a natural commodity sure helps keep the roads clear.

For three months, my dark blue Honda is a nice gray/white color.

We love salt and rust here.

I would also wait if the roads are yucky, that junk will get in every crack for sure.

Smart thinking.









Kevin


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratulations!

In regards to road salt..... I live in the DETROIT area!! They don't call it the "rust belt" for nothing!!

Salt on the cars, salt on my pants, salt eating the leather on your shoes if you don't put your "rubbers" on...salt, salt ,salt.... I HATE IT.

When I was a cub scout in the early 70's, I remember going on a salt mine tour below Detroit... didya know under Detroit is one of the largest salt mines on earth??!!!!!

Mike


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

More info:

http://info.detnews.com/history/story/inde...tegory=business


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Anyone hear of the Cleveland Salt Flats??? Our city uses a lot of salt also. One flake flies, and they send 7 trucks out the kill the darn thing. It's great for people who can't drive in snow, but it sure causes the vehicles to get skin cancer real bad if you don't keep them clean.

Paul


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys are funny with all your snow. If we get the slightest hint there might be snow here in the PNW, we closed everything down and hunker down. Seriously, 1" of snow will cripple the entire area.

Now, if we just took all our Starbuck's and poured it on the road we'd be fine.









Jim
2004 Suburban 2500 w/ Quadrasteer
Y-Guys 2004 Outback 28RS-S (soon!!)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Salt......what's salt. I think CT has a moretorium on the use of salt for de-icing the roads. We live near the NY state line, and my wife works in NY state. When you cross the state line, you go from snow and ice covered roads, to clear roads.

Now back to the thread topic.....congrats and good luck getting the new camper home.

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the arrival of your new Outback! We are headed to the Houston RV show today and will be looking at all the new models. We get starry-eyed when we see those million-dollar-plus Class A's, but we just checked our Mega Million ticket and won't be signing any contracts!

Come on down to Houston...all we salt is the French Fries!


----------

